# Very slight bumpy idle



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay,

Maybe it's just a small case of OCD, but everything on my car seems to check out.

Thing is, it seems like it has somewhat of a shaky idle. The car does has aftermarket exhaust.

Mileage on the car is 34,xxx...

My honey told me, that it's possible that it could be the aftermarket exhaust...

She just bought a 2014 Honda Civic coupe with 20 miles on it, and that's what I've been driving. The civic is so quiet. Could it be that I've gotten used to driving a brand new car compared to a car that's coming up on 10 years old?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the LS motor does have a bit of a shudder, shiver at idle...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds more like you have gotten used to driving a 4 cyl car rather than a V8 car with 400hp. I test drove the new Chevy SS and it also has a somewhat shaky idle.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What they said. Even stock the engine has a little lope that you can feel sitting at a traffic light and rocks the car. Of course it's been so long since I had a stock car it would probably feel smooth to me.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Its just the power of a real car..enjoy!


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Phew. Thanks guys for the reaffirmation!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Sounds more like you have gotten used to driving a 4 cyl car rather than a V8 car with 400hp. I test drove the new Chevy SS and it also has a somewhat shaky idle.


...and???... 

Bill


----------

